# blue tiger shrimp to home



## somethingfishy (17 Sep 2012)

Im gonna take advantage of Freshwatershrimps awsome deal and get myself some sexy blue tigers.
Which i fell in love with when I saw there setup ... its very impressive

Well apart from paying for them which I should be able to do tomorrow   

I need to create a perfect little nano home for them before Aquatics Live!

Just asking for any tips on nano tanks, filters etc


Im def gonna get some ebi gold and I have a light fitting that will suffice for now ... Its just everything else lol


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Sep 2012)

I thought they appreciated similar tank specs to Amanos & Cherrys.

Neutral to slightly alkaline water with GH & Kh of 6+.

Tds 200+?

Check at www.Shrimpkeeping.com to confirm though mate 
I was interested in a few Blacks myself


----------



## somethingfishy (17 Sep 2012)

Cheers Nath   

Anyone got any nano tanks they would reccomend


----------



## Eboeagles (17 Sep 2012)

Lots of people have those Pets @ Home ones.

I have a 20l Dennerle with the small internal filter - love the tank and the filter is very shrimp safe and very good. A1 Matt recommended it and he keeps plenty of shrimp

I've originally had a Migninon HOB but felt it spoilt the aesthetics.

there are plenty of nice nano's - just depends on the size you want and the budget you have!


----------



## somethingfishy (17 Sep 2012)

Aint that the truth !!! 
Im prob looking at £150 ish for everything i.e tank, filter, heater and substrate most other stuff I have.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Sep 2012)

I've got an ADA mini M. All depends on what YOU want


----------



## somethingfishy (17 Sep 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> I've got an ADA mini M. All depends on what YOU want



 you got yours at a bargain price though


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Sep 2012)

Hmm, not bad at £200 I suppose


----------



## somethingfishy (17 Sep 2012)

Oh lol think I got my tanks mixed up !! 

Out of my price range thats for sure ... hmm only got about 7 weeks to get this sorted


----------



## HarryRobinson (17 Sep 2012)

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/starter- ... home-92217

P@H tanks do look pretty good imo


----------



## somethingfishy (17 Sep 2012)

HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> http://www.petsathome.com/shop/starter-tank-24l-by-pets-at-home-92217
> 
> P@H tanks do look pretty good imo



Looks nice and clean thanks for the link   

Theres a store near me i will pop in and have a look ... not sure if I want one slightly bigger


----------



## Iain Sutherland (18 Sep 2012)

i think you will find that Pets@home one is there crappy plastic tank, was in the a few weeks ago and saw them.
Cubes are no more unless you get lucky in newmarket mate.

We can build one bud 

Very happy with my Eheim liberty i just put on the nano.


----------



## somethingfishy (18 Sep 2012)

Yeah I was thinking of going with the same filter as you bud ... 

Might have to pop back to Amwells and see if they can do a deal on one of there dusty cubes


----------



## somethingfishy (18 Sep 2012)

Right have got the tank , filter , lights and substrate sorted  

Just need a heater .. this tank will be in the shed so it will def need a heater throughout the winter. Can anyone recomend the smallest heater possble?

Never had a nano but the first thing that has struck me is trying to set one up with more tank showing than equiptment


----------



## somethingfishy (18 Sep 2012)

A 25w 6'' seems to be the smallest i can find ... Anyone do any better?


----------



## Eboeagles (18 Sep 2012)

There's a review of the smallest on here somewhere I think in...


----------



## Eboeagles (18 Sep 2012)

this is the winner:

http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalo ... CEMQ8wIwAA

I actually have one - doh! not been using heaters over the summer so its hidden away.


----------



## somethingfishy (18 Sep 2012)

Eboeagles said:
			
		

> this is the winner:
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalo ... CEMQ8wIwAA
> 
> I actually have one - doh! not been using heaters over the summer so its hidden away.



Great link thanks ... hmm still cant make my mind up but I think I prefer the hydor 25w one, The fluvals look cool but they are at a pre set temp which is to high for the blue tigers i think.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Sep 2012)

are you going for frosting or black background? lot easier to hide gear with black.


----------



## somethingfishy (19 Sep 2012)

Thats true bud .. cant get the hydor heater for less than £25 in the uk !!!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Sep 2012)

id go slightly bigger, had a lot of the smallest ones and they were all rubbish at keeping a steady temp, the set ranges are too wide most were about 3 degrees each way so it would yoyo.  Pretty sure one was the hydor.. ill check.


----------



## somethingfishy (19 Sep 2012)

Was gonna ask what peeps thought about the 25w .. now you mention it I remember you saying that before.
Might try a 50w heater they are just so dam big .. If it was not in the shed or if my house was not like an ice cube i would poss not even bother.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Sep 2012)

I'll look which one ive got now, im happy with it and maintains a steady temp, placed well  you wont see it for plants/moss.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (19 Sep 2012)

I would not worry about heating tiger tank at all.


----------



## somethingfishy (19 Sep 2012)

Really even in my shed?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Sep 2012)

will need a heater mate, dont think they would take kindly to freezing temps.  Why not just have it in the house? you trying to hide it from the missus? lol


----------



## somethingfishy (20 Sep 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> will need a heater mate, dont think they would take kindly to freezing temps.  Why not just have it in the house? you trying to hide it from the missus? lol



Pretty much yeah .. she knows now lol it might be one tank too many!
When i told her she instantly threw what she had in her hands at me ... luckerly it was a packet of chedders  

Eheim Liberty turned up today its a nice looking bit of kit.

Did you find out what heater you had? Tempted to come down with me on sunday?


----------

